# Pictures Of Our Significant Others



## Saints (Dec 14, 2005)

I thought it'd be fun to show pictures of our boyfriend/husband, what do you think? I'll go first, here's my boyfriend:


----------



## Geek (Dec 14, 2005)

Looking very Icelandic or Scandinavian! Looking good.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 14, 2005)

cute!!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 14, 2005)

Nice!!




Here's mine....


----------



## Saints (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Nice!!



Here's mine.... Very nice! You make a cute couple


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Saints* Very nice! You make a cute couple thanks... lol we have our 'moments'


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 15, 2005)

Here's my Robber...


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Nice!!



Here's mine.... Gorgeous couple Janelle! You are such a hottie!


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Saints* I thought it'd be fun to show pictures of our boyfriend/husband, what do you think? I'll go first, here's my boyfriend: He's cute!


----------



## anne7 (Dec 15, 2005)

Cute boy toys, girls





I don't have a bf, so no pics for me!


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 15, 2005)

very nice couples janelle and leila


----------



## anne7 (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* You guys have seen mine here. Aw, you two make a cute couple! And you are wearing that shirt you asked about (for e/s colors) You look so pretty!


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 15, 2005)

aww mine doesnt want me to post pics of him lol. all you guys make a very cute couple!


----------



## Cirean (Dec 15, 2005)

I will have to try and scan one but it won't be current.


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 15, 2005)

Everyone's bfs are sooo handsome:icon_love

I'll have to ask DH if I can post his...


----------



## canelita (Dec 15, 2005)

This is us :icon_love


----------



## canelita (Dec 15, 2005)

Cute B/F everyone


----------



## lilla (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cute pics everyone. Mine doesn't want it either.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eleinys* This is us :icon_love 



hes cute! you look so pretty in that pic


----------



## canelita (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* hes cute! you look so pretty in that pic aww Thank you, I was so fat in tha pic !!


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 15, 2005)

Here's mine.....


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Saints* I thought it'd be fun to show pictures of our boyfriend/husband, what do you think? I'll go first, here's my boyfriend: He's soooo handsome Saints!!!!!!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 15, 2005)

Here is mine with my dog


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 15, 2005)

oh and here is the one on the side....shhh dont tell my boyfriend


----------



## Geek (Dec 15, 2005)

Mellissa, yours and mine have the same face and different body


----------



## lilla (Dec 15, 2005)

too funny!!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Mellissa, yours and mine have the same face and different body


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Mellissa, yours and mine have the same face and different body





They look like the same thing. Except yours is naked. She dresses him lol.


----------



## eightthirty (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* They look like the same thing. Except yours is naked. She dresses him lol. Yes I do b/c I don't want anyone seein' his goodies.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 15, 2005)

The Mr. MUT's are hot!! (And of course, that's due to the Mrs. MUT's!



)

Leila, Rob has gorgeous eyes!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 15, 2005)

lol ya, unless hers has something "else" hidden inside those shorts. hmmmm


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 15, 2005)

OK, here's my hubby. He's my rock.

(And I _had_ to put the hat one in there. He can totally pimp some hats!! He loves 'em like me!!)


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 15, 2005)

Oops! sorry, I apologize, this is the general chit chat forum,


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eleinys* This is us :icon_love 



You guys look AMAZING together! And you are really drop dead gorgeous girl!


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Here's mine.....





LMAO!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* Here is mine with my dog Aww! They are so cute Amanda...


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* The Mr. MUT's are hot!! (And of course, that's due to the Mrs. MUT's!



)
Leila, Rob has gorgeous eyes!!

lol, Rob DOES have gorgeous eyes... I LOVE them!! :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* OK, here's my hubby. He's my rock.
(And I _had_ to put the hat one in there. He can totally pimp some hats!! He loves 'em like me!!)

YAY for hubby!! lol, he looks adorable in the hat! You guys were definitely made for each other!


----------



## KittySkyfish (Dec 15, 2005)

Great guys everyone! eleinys, you two make a good-looking couple.





Here's the only shot I have of my husband where he doesn't look impatient or bored. He *hates* to have his picture taken! This was taken this spring, right before we moved back to Texas. I think we were both in a constant state of grins because we were finally moving back home!


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 15, 2005)

ok, well here is my lover on the side lol



i wish... (for those that dont know its hayden christensen)


----------



## jasminonline (Dec 15, 2005)

Okay Heres a Pic of My Bf....


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 15, 2005)

WOW, all the MUT misters are SIZZLINNNNNNNNN'


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* Great guys everyone! eleinys, you two make a good-looking couple.




Here's the only shot I have of my husband where he doesn't look impatient or bored. He *hates* to have his picture taken! This was taken this spring, right before we moved back to Texas. I think we were both in a constant state of grins because we were finally moving back home!

You both look so happy and cute!


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* ok, well here is my lover on the side lol



i wish... (for those that dont know its hayden christensen) LOL! DARTH!! AAAAHHHH!!


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jasminonline* Okay Heres a Pic of My Bf.... He is a hottie Jasmin! WTG!


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* LOL! DARTH!! AAAAHHHH!!



lol leila! a bit of evil doesnt hurt


----------



## jasminonline (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Oh I agree, he is cute! Quote:
He is a hottie Jasmin! WTG Thank you...awwwwwww I feel special.........Lol....Been with him fro almost three years in January..I am joining him this sunday with my big move to tampa


----------



## Andi (Dec 15, 2005)

woah, didnÂ´t we girls make some great catches???WE ROCK





ok I guess everybody has seen my bf already *LOL* geez if he knew IÂ´m posting pics of him all over this place....he doesnÂ´t even really want me to send pics of him to my family. he thinks he looks ugly or stupid in almost every pic...which is not true of course. ahh, he can be such a girl *lol*

so ok here another one (and sorry we look sooo weird in that pic. you wouldnÂ´t even know think we KNOW each other...we look so awkward sitting that straight up next to each other

And I was hot in my turtleneck thatÂ´s why my face is so red



)


----------



## canelita (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* Great guys everyone! eleinys, you two make a good-looking couple.




Here's the only shot I have of my husband where he doesn't look impatient or bored. He *hates* to have his picture taken! This was taken this spring, right before we moved back to Texas. I think we were both in a constant state of grins because we were finally moving back home!

thank you, you too


----------



## canelita (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* woah, didnÂ´t we girls make some great catches???WE ROCK




ok I guess everybody has seen my bf already *LOL* geez if he knew IÂ´m posting pics of him all over this place....he doesnÂ´t even really want me to send pics of him to my family. he thinks he looks ugly or stupid in almost every pic...which is not true of course. ahh, he can be such a girl *lol*

so ok here another one (and sorry we look sooo weird in that pic. you wouldnÂ´t even know think we KNOW each other...we look so awkward sitting that straight up next to each other

And I was hot in my turtleneck thatÂ´s why my face is so red



)




What are you talking about girl ?


----------



## canelita (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* You guys look AMAZING together! And you are really drop dead gorgeous girl! Nah !! I have good and bad days, that was a good one



Cute bf you have


----------



## Marisol (Dec 15, 2005)

Hot men everywhere! When is Reija gonna post a picture of her man? LMAO


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Mellissa, yours and mine have the same face and different body





LMAO T


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2005)

Hehe here's mine :icon_love


----------



## Sophia (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Hehe here's mine :icon_love Ohhh Leony you make such a sweet cuple!!! You look sooo pretty in your wedding pic!


----------



## prude strippers (Dec 15, 2005)

heres my baby



I'm the girl in the black, the other girl is his sister


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* Ohhh Leony you make such a sweet cuple!!! You look sooo pretty in your wedding pic!



Thank you sweetie!



My husband would cut my CCs if he see this lol.


----------



## Sophia (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Thank you sweetie!



My husband would cut my CCs if he see this lol.

Oups I won't tell him!!!


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* Oups I won't tell him!!!



lol. Now post yours!



Luv ya chica


----------



## Sophia (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* lol. Now post yours!



Luv ya chica





He he I wish but I don't have a boyfriend Leony! I could post a pic of Jared Leto as my dream boyfriend, he he!!!!


----------



## Laura (Dec 15, 2005)

Woah girls! Can i just say that all those guys are HOT! I wont be posting pics of my SO. First reason is because i dont have a pic of him LOL! And the second reason is, even if i did have a pic he'd kill me for posting pics of him on the net!


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sophia* He he I wish but I don't have a boyfriend Leony! I could post a pic of Jared Leto as my dream boyfriend, he he!!!!




That will do honey haha.Enjoy your single moment Sophia


----------



## Mirtilla (Dec 15, 2005)

WOW, simple s*tunning* couples!





And this is my b/f


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Thank you sweetie!



My husband would cut my CCs if he see this lol.

My boyfriend doesnt know I posted a pic of him either, lol. But we dont lve in the same house, so it is extremely unlikely he would happen upon MUT, ha. He would probably be more upset if he saw I put Jake Gyllenhaal as my "on the side guy" lol, I wish


----------



## Mirtilla (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* My boyfriend doesnt know I posted a pic of him either, lol. But we dont lve in the same house, so it is extremely unlikely he would happen upon MUT, ha. Same here


----------



## Leony (Dec 15, 2005)

Thank you Charm :icon_love

You and your bf make a such a lovely couple as well


----------



## redrocks (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh dear lord, I can't believe I'm posting this. Ken would kill me if he knew I did this! SShhhhh, don't tell him.


----------



## kaori (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eleinys* This is us :icon_love 



Eleins wow you look wonderful in your pic,..mmmm cute couple!!


----------



## kaori (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Hehe here's mine :icon_love AWW Leony ,..cute ,..you are soooooooo preety girl,.!!


----------



## kaori (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* oh and here is the one on the side....shhh dont tell my boyfriend



HAHAHAHAHA!!!,..yu are funny,..hey your bf so cute! perfect couple!!


----------



## clairey (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow there are some hot MUT guys out there!

I'll have to sort out a pic of my boyf later on (won't tell him I'm posting it though....)





Will try and post it tomorrow morning!


----------



## bunni (Dec 15, 2005)

wow, wonderful pics everyone!!! here my SO with our friends' dogs whom we love and I want to kidnap them! lol





Attachment 9909


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 15, 2005)

I should have a pic of him on my computer.

Here's my science geek:

Attachment 9915


----------



## LuckyMe (Dec 15, 2005)

Its not my boyfriend, but I guess we can show pics of our husbands. This was us going to a party last weekend. We do still like each other, even after 12 years of marriage!


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LuckyMe* Its not my boyfriend, but I guess we can show pics of our husbands. This was us going to a party last weekend. We do still like each other, even after 12 years of marriage! you look gorgeous,i love pics that capture those moments of " i really love this person"


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 15, 2005)

nice looking guys


----------



## CamaroChick (Dec 15, 2005)

Aw, such cute couples, all of you! Man, I'm envious....



No BF or husband for me.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 15, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwww, what HOT guys! it's because the MUT girls are beautiful in and out :icon_love

prude, i LOVE that candle holder above the couch you're sitting on!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 15, 2005)

This is me and my hubby, sorry for the bad picture quality, I was taking a picture of a picture, i have no scanner.


----------



## prude strippers (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* awwwwwwwwwww, what HOT guys! it's because the MUT girls are beautiful in and out :icon_love 
prude, i LOVE that candle holder above the couch you're sitting on!

I wish it was mine! Its my boyfriend's sister's, we ate thanksgiving dinner over at her place.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 15, 2005)

great guys, everyone



mine is on my avatar



:icon_love


----------



## Saints (Dec 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Aw it's so nice to see the "Mr.s" of MuT members! Well Leo and Rob I've seen pics of before, but it's nice to see what your bf looks like, Saints! It would be so awesome though if we could see a pic of you two together




That goes for the rest of the members who are thinking of posting too!



We don't have many decent pics of us together, this is from last summer, when we were in Paris


----------



## KittyM (Dec 15, 2005)

All the guys look cute!!

I have been waiting for a thread like this, but since I don`t have a boyfriend ( and don`t want one either at the moment*LOL*) I didn`t start any myself!

So nice to see pics of the guys you talk about!Thanks for sharing!They all look so good!!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 15, 2005)

Can I cheat and post another one? The one I posted is bad, I cut it so small to make it into a thumbnail. This one is my boyfriend, my mom and me!


----------



## lilla (Dec 15, 2005)

Your mom is so pretty and you all look cute.

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* Can I cheat and post another one? The one I posted is bad, I cut it so small to make it into a thumbnail. This one is my boyfriend, my mom and me!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 16, 2005)

No BF or hubby for me. Just wanted to say I love the pics!


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 16, 2005)

Well girls, i wasnt gonna do this.. but here is my Kevin..


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* YAY for hubby!! lol, he looks adorable in the hat! You guys were definitely made for each other!



We really are. We have so much in common, and the things we don't seem to compliment one another.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Malinda, wow your hubby is hot. Thanks Char!! I sure think so!!!


----------



## kaori (Dec 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* Thanks Char!! I sure think so!!!



I am agree with charmine too!!



Malinda ,..OOh Cute!!


----------



## kaori (Dec 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* you look gorgeous,i love pics that capture those moments of " i really love this person"



I am agree,...you are verry lucky,..Lucky me


----------



## GetStunned21 (Dec 16, 2005)

here is mine lol





Attachment 9955

Attachment 9956


----------



## Joyeuux (Dec 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jasminonline* Okay Heres a Pic of My Bf.... awww, he's a hottie Jasmine! Look at that smile!!


----------



## Saints (Dec 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Saints you and your bf look very cute together! And you are so pretty! Thank you for posting a picture of the two of you



Thanks


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Oh he is cute, Lauryn!! It's very nice to see a picture of him. Now how about a picture of the two of you



This is one of those times where i kick myself for being sooooooooo camera shy. I hate the way i look in pics, so there aren't any with "us".. just him.. but when he's better, i will get SO many, it will make even ME nauseous..


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* This is one of those times where i kick myself for being sooooooooo camera shy. I hate the way i look in pics, so there aren't any with "us".. just him.. but when he's better, i will get SO many, it will make even ME nauseous.. lol


----------



## eyesdancing (Dec 17, 2005)

Girls I just read through this whole entire thread and guess what..........every single guy has DARK HAIR!!!!! I din't see one blonde or redhead! Isn't that funny!

Anyway......all the guys are hotties! I loved all the wedding pics!


----------



## MacForMe (Dec 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eyesdancing* Girls I just read through this whole entire thread and guess what..........every single guy has DARK HAIR!!!!! I din't see one blonde or redhead! Isn't that funny! 
Anyway......all the guys are hotties! I loved all the wedding pics!

Kevin did have blondish hair.. now he's got almost none, and whats there is GREY! GIGGLE! and NO i didnt give it to him either.


----------



## Liz (Dec 17, 2005)

great pics everyone!!


----------



## errrkah (Dec 17, 2005)

oh me too, me too! the picture isn't very justifying...we were at a concert and it was a candid rocking out moment lol










***SORRY IT'S SO HUGE!

PS. I edited the pic's size -Leony


----------



## Saints (Dec 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eyesdancing* Girls I just read through this whole entire thread and guess what..........every single guy has DARK HAIR!!!!! I din't see one blonde or redhead! Isn't that funny! 
Anyway......all the guys are hotties! I loved all the wedding pics!

Hadn't noticed, but it's a funny coincidence. Dark hair guys seem to be very popular!


----------



## LuckyMe (Dec 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Regina, you are one sexy mama! I love that dress! And you and your hubby are so sweet, looking into each others eyes....*swoon* hehe




Thank You! I could stand to lose that weight I have put on sine moving to N.C. but thank you. It is amazing what makeup will do fo you. And the picture is sincere. My husband really is like wine, he definitely gets better with age! I have grown up into an adult with him so I dont even know what life would be like without him. I was married to him at 20 and have been with him since I was 17. Now almost 33 (ashamed to admit), I would be so lost without him.


----------



## KittyM (Dec 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eyesdancing* Girls I just read through this whole entire thread and guess what..........every single guy has DARK HAIR!!!!! I din't see one blonde or redhead! Isn't that funny! 
Anyway......all the guys are hotties! I loved all the wedding pics!

*LOL* I thought exactly the same thing, because I am usually falling for blonde guys, and thought...well am I the only one?



. Not that i don`t like dark hair, it`s just been mostly blondes that I have been atracted to.And most of my friends like dark hair on guys, so it`s nice for the blondies that they have me*LOL*


----------



## bunni (Dec 17, 2005)

dark hair does seem to be the style this season! lol,

great pics everyone!


----------



## jasminonline (Dec 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* awww, he's a hottie Jasmine! Look at that smile!! Thank you ... Actually that is what I noticed about him... I am a smile and eyes freak... I guess that is why my undercover lover is "The Rock" aka Dwayne Johnson...Shush he dont know yet... But i loveeeeeeeeee his smile


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 17, 2005)

Im trying to convince my husband to let me put his pic here



he saw this yesterday and he said "dont even think about it! I hope you didnt do it already "

Fuss


----------



## Brelki (Dec 17, 2005)

Here's my dh, Baby, and I


----------



## Min (Dec 17, 2005)

Its not easy to get a face shot of my hubby but heres my little rock star


----------



## bunni (Dec 18, 2005)

Brelki - what a happy family! you make a great couple!

Min - awesome pics! he is a hottie, if you don't mind me saying


----------



## alliestella (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello !

My boyfriend, HervÃ© :He's 20 and I'm 18, we have been together for 2 years


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 18, 2005)

everybody has handsome partners man, leaony you look so pretty in your wedding pic, and malinda hes def your style and i can tell you 2 were meant for each other hes a preacher right? i havent seen not one ugly guy we got some hot couples here on mut


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* everybody has handsome partners man, leaony you look so pretty in your wedding pic, and malinda hes def your style and i can tell you 2 were meant for each other hes a preacher right? i havent seen not one ugly guy we got some hot couples here on mut Yes he is a preacher!! (And a darn good one I might add!! lol!!) He doesn't look it does he? That's the great thing about God. He looks on the heart; man looks on the outward appearance.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eyesdancing* Girls I just read through this whole entire thread and guess what..........every single guy has DARK HAIR!!!!! I din't see one blonde or redhead! Isn't that funny! 
Anyway......all the guys are hotties! I loved all the wedding pics!

That _is_ funny!! Mine had white blonde hair about 2 months ago. He went from blonde to black. I love both, but I think the black really suits him.


----------



## Liz (Dec 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Hey Liz, what about yours? Share, share, share! Hehe I'm so nosy I want to see everyone. hahaha. my bf would kill me if i put up a pic of him!


----------



## Joyeuux (Dec 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jasminonline* Thank you ... Actually that is what I noticed about him... I am a smile and eyes freak... I guess that is why my undercover lover is "The Rock" aka Dwayne Johnson...Shush he dont know yet... But i loveeeeeeeeee his smile yea, i'm a sucker for a nice smile.


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* LOL I understand



I'm glad my bf doesn't mind - he likes the compliments, I think!



lol, whenever someone mentions Rob, I tell him "Baby they're talking about you..." He comes RUNNING to the computer to see what is being said! He LOVES being talked about on here... :icon_love


----------



## anne7 (Dec 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* lol, whenever someone mentions Rob, I tell him "Baby they're talking about you..." He comes RUNNING to the computer to see what is being said! He LOVES being talked about on here... :icon_love hahaha, that is so cute. He's practically a celebrity on here, esp. in a particular forum


----------



## errrkah (Dec 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eyesdancing* Girls I just read through this whole entire thread and guess what..........every single guy has DARK HAIR!!!!! I din't see one blonde or redhead! Isn't that funny! 
Anyway......all the guys are hotties! I loved all the wedding pics!

true true, but you also have to realize that the only reason most girls are blonde is bc of dye lol...hopefully guys dont stress over being blonde or brunette as much as we do


----------



## Min (Dec 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bunni* Min - awesome pics! he is a hottie, if you don't mind me saying




Nope dont mind at all I consider it a compliment


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* Yes he is a preacher!! (And a darn good one I might add!! lol!!) He doesn't look it does he? That's the great thing about God. He looks on the heart; man looks on the outward appearance.



yep! your right


----------



## Thumbelina (Dec 19, 2005)

Well I'm new here but I might as well just jump in.

This is my fiance (in sunglasses...)






Here's one without the sunglasses.(he's the taller one in back with the "hacker" tshirt on






Sorry he's so hard to see!

~Thumbelina


----------



## lilla (Dec 19, 2005)

Welcome to Mut Thumbelina!

Originally Posted by *Thumbelina* Well I'm new here but I might as well just jump in.
This is my fiance (in sunglasses...)






Here's one without the sunglasses.(he's the taller one in back with the "hacker" tshirt on






Sorry he's so hard to see!

~Thumbelina


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Thumbelina* Well I'm new here but I might as well just jump in. the second one looks like a picture from some cool movie


----------



## looooch (Dec 20, 2005)

Maybe i should start a new thread for this question, but i was wondering where/how did you meet your boyfriends/husbands? I think the stories behind how people meet are so cute. And single gals like me can gain insight of the best situations to meet great men



Thanks in advance for sharing your stories :icon_love


----------



## Saints (Dec 20, 2005)

I met mine on IRC (online chat) 2 1/2 years ago. He was more interested than I was to meet, and even after our first date I wasn't really interested. But then he wanted to meet me again and then things started to develop and I don't regret meeting him again now



. Guess I wasn't really looking for a boyfriend at the time, but that's what they say, that you'll find one when you're least looking, right?


----------



## Min (Dec 20, 2005)

Me &amp; my hubby met in 9th grade &amp; have been together since. We have been together 15 years total married for 4.


----------



## bunni (Dec 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Min* Me &amp; my hubby met in 9th grade &amp; have been together since. We have been together 15 years total married for 4.



omg, how sweet!!! hs sweethearts!


----------



## mintesa (Dec 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Min* Me &amp; my hubby met in 9th grade &amp; have been together since. We have been together 15 years total married for 4.



WOW, amazing! And congratulations :icon_love ...
Anyway, Hi to everyone, I'm new here and I love it





Ok here is mine

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/att...1&amp;d=1135123819

also an icelander like Saints

here is us

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/att...1&amp;d=1135123819

:icon_love hehe (i still got moles here on my face, just got them removed and love it)

We met in school, he was the new guy in class and was looking for a group in a school project. He sent out emails in class looking for a group, and I saw it since he was sitting beside me. And I sent him an email something like this "i think you are sitting beside me"



hehe ok too much detail already.

PS I love this thread, it's fun getting a little peak into our personal lives



(and smiling up to your ears while looking at the old pictures of your BF)

PPS hot BFs everyone


----------



## Min (Dec 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mintesa* We met in school, he was the new guy in class and was looking for a group in a school project. He sent out emails in class looking for a group, and I saw it since he was sitting beside me. And I sent him an email something like this "i think you are sitting beside me"



hehe ok too much detail already.
That is so cute.... Ya know I was the new girl when me &amp; Rick met lol


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *looooch* Maybe i should start a new thread for this question, but i was wondering where/how did you meet your boyfriends/husbands? I think the stories behind how people meet are so cute. And single gals like me can gain insight of the best situations to meet great men



Thanks in advance for sharing your stories :icon_love LOL, I met my hubby at a bar. I was there meeting some friends for stripper night. Needless to say they never showed up. So I was there by myself, lol.At 9:00 they lets the guys in after the strippers are done. So at 9:00 I went to sit down, by myself at a table. I talked to a few friends for about a hour then I get a tap on my shoulder and it was my hubby, he say hey nice tattoo. I say thanks and get up and go get a drink, lol

I sit back down and here he comes again asking if he can sit, I say sure and that is when it started. he baught me drinks all night. And we only danced once, lol

By then end of the night he asked for my number, there was no way I was giving a strange guy my number so I just told he where I worked, thinking that maybe he would forget by the next day anyways. After that he gave me his number on a napkin (yes I still have it) I could only read the word Mike on it lol and the rest was none readable.

But needless to say the next day he called me at work. I was like OMFG this guy remembered where I told him I worked, lol after that it was all history.

here is our pic again.


----------



## Mambz098 (Dec 21, 2005)

SO heres my "thing" we don't know what we are


----------



## GetStunned21 (Dec 21, 2005)

Attachment 10318:icon_love

I met mine when i was on the train it was overly packed and i was waiting to get off and not holding onto the bar. We stoped pretty fast and i sliped and he caught me hah like in a movie! lol We sat and waited for a bus together and he asked for my number on the bus.


----------



## beaugael (Dec 22, 2005)

hmmmmm here is my myn.... he had been my friend even before we got romantic...:icon_love

Attachment 10343


----------



## bunni (Dec 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *beaugael* hmmmmm here is my myn.... he had been my friend even before we got romantic...:icon_love 
Attachment 10343

thats sweet. He IS CUTE!!!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Dec 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *looooch* Maybe i should start a new thread for this question, but i was wondering where/how did you meet your boyfriends/husbands? I think the stories behind how people meet are so cute. And single gals like me can gain insight of the best situations to meet great men



Thanks in advance for sharing your stories :icon_love I met mine in college. we were friends for a semester before anything happened. he liked me from the begining... I didnt really pay attention, but i thought he was an awesome and nice person.. then slowly some kind of attraction and chemistry developped... its been growing, and growing, and then BUM! weve been together for 2 years and he is my man, my best friend, my closest person, I never been happier:icon_love


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 23, 2005)

This is going to sound funny, but I met my boyfriend through my mom's accountant. I have known this lady forever, so one day she asked another CPA at her office (my bf is pretty much the only single young guy there) if he had a girlfriend. He didnt, and she consulted with my mom, so he got my phone number and asked me out. We both thought each other was going to be ugly, b/c all this lady said was, oh he is a nice person, or oh she is a nice person. He got to my house EARLY! My hair was wet, and I hadnt even done my makeup. We have dated 4 years and he wants me to move in/ and/or get married. I am glad I went out with him, I had just gotten out of the worst rel I had ever had and really wasnt ready. I have dated a lot of guys from parties, internet, and clubs, but it never worked out.


----------



## FairyRave (Dec 24, 2005)

I met my boyfriend at a club one night. There is this club named Planeta Bar-Rio that I always go to on thursdays. I had never been there on a Saturday before, when they just have live bands from mexico playing, and my friend Erica convinced me to go with her. Well there are a lot of really handsome hispanic guys that go there on saturdays. We had fun and danced with a lot of guys. But then just when we were about to leave this really cute guy caught my eye. I pointed him out to my friend Erica and then I noticed he was leaving, so I wasn't going to talk to him. But my friend Erica goes over there and introduces herself and then introduces me. It was love at first sight:icon_love Well he invited us to an after party and got my number. A hour and a whole county later my friend and I were completely lost. He kept calling me to give me directions, but he was really drunk so we got completely lost. We ended up just going back to our dorms. I was really sad because we had gotten lost. Well I went to sleep with a hangover and I always sleep in on sundays because I always have classes on monday and it's my last day to actually get some sleep. Well I was awaken by a phone call at about 10am, which is very early by my standards for the weekend, from the guy I had met the previous night. He asked me out on a date for that night and of course I accepted. Well that sunday night went great. We had great chemistry that night and he asked me to be his girlfriend. He is the best boyfriend I have ever had. We've only been going out for three months now, but we are talking about possible marriage.

Sorry for writing so much ladies, but sometimes I get carried away talking about my sexy prince



By the way I'm the one with blonde curly hair in the picture, and the other girl is my friend Erica!


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* the second one looks like a picture from some cool movie



I was gonna say the same! (Thumbelina's bf)


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 4, 2006)

Here's my baby, he's strong!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 4, 2006)

mr MUTs are SIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZLIN'! YUM


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 4, 2006)

lol, I met Rob when I was dating another guy...





He never told me how he felt but apparently everyone knew that he was completely in love with me. He said he was really mad I was dating a guy already (and had been for 1.5 yrs) but he would rather be my friend and not be romantic with me rather than not be near me at all...

We were great friends, and I started to realize I wanted to spend time with Rob more than I did the guy I was dating... One day we went to the West coast of FL (Crystal River Beach) to watch the sun set, and we ended up cuddled in a lifeguard stand under a blanket and "accidentally" kissed at sunset. :icon_love

Needless to say, I immediately broke up with my b/f (something I was going to do anyway) and Rob and I began our current life... We kissed on Feb 19th 2004.

(Yes I really did break up with my b/f right after Valentine's Day)


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 4, 2006)

here are some pics of my honey with my daughter(well we helped raise her anyway), and pic of us together. we met five years ago at the post office where we were both mail carriers.


----------



## lilla (Jan 4, 2006)

:icon_love Your daughter is sooo cute!

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* here are some pics of my honey with my daughter(well we helped raise her anyway), and pic of us together. we met five years ago at the post office where we were both mail carriers.


----------



## lilla (Jan 4, 2006)

:icon_love AAaaaaw! I love your story! He really loves you....

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* lol, I met Rob when I was dating another guy...





He never told me how he felt but apparently everyone knew that he was completely in love with me. He said he was really mad I was dating a guy already (and had been for 1.5 yrs) but he would rather be my friend and not be romantic with me rather than not be near me at all...

We were great friends, and I started to realize I wanted to spend time with Rob more than I did the guy I was dating... One day we went to the West coast of FL (Crystal River Beach) to watch the sun set, and we ended up cuddled in a lifeguard stand under a blanket and "accidentally" kissed at sunset. :icon_love

Needless to say, I immediately broke up with my b/f (something I was going to do anyway) and Rob and I began our current life... We kissed on Feb 19th 2004.

(Yes I really did break up with my b/f right after Valentine's Day)


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 4, 2006)

what a cute story, leila! well, not for your ex LOL

devin, you 2 are a gorgeous couple! i didn't know you had a daughter! she looks like a princess :icon_love


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 4, 2006)

she is not my real daughter. she is actually my niece's daughter. my niece had her as a teenager and couldn't deal with it so we raised her from her newborn. thank you for the compliment! we love her just like she was our own!

Originally Posted by *lilla* :icon_love Your daughter is sooo cute!


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you Charmaine!





Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Aw Devin, you two are so cute together!


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you so much Jennifer!





devin, you 2 are a gorgeous couple! i didn't know you had a daughter! she looks like a princess :icon_love


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 4, 2006)

Well well well! Don't we have some hotties on here!!! lol



Great pics and stories!!! I must've spent 30 min. reading this thread!! lol


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 4, 2006)

Ladies we sure know how to pick em'....or shall I say they know how to pick us! Everyone looks great with their men!


----------



## looooch (Jan 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saints* Guess I wasn't really looking for a boyfriend at the time, but that's what they say, that you'll find one when you're least looking, right? Yes, i completely agree with you about this....my friends keep on telling me also that their relationship came out of nowhere and it was totally unexpected for them to be interested in pursuing relationships....
Every story is so cute:icon_love


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* here are some pics of my honey with my daughter(well we helped raise her anyway), and pic of us together. we met five years ago at the post office where we were both mail carriers. He is so handsome Devin, and your daughter is BEAUTIFUL!! :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lilla* :icon_love AAaaaaw! I love your story! He really loves you.... lol, he has convinced me really well that he does!! :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love But seriously, I adore him, couldn't stand being without him, so it works out perfectly...


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* what a cute story, leila! well, not for your ex LOL
devin, you 2 are a gorgeous couple! i didn't know you had a daughter! she looks like a princess :icon_love

lol, s'ok, the ex was an A-hole anyway, he wasn't good for me or to me at all. He deserved it...
And I second the comment on Devin and her family! Her daughter does look like a princess!! :icon_love


----------



## mintesa (Jan 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saints* Guess I wasn't really looking for a boyfriend at the time, but that's what they say, that you'll find one when you're least looking, right? totally agree on this. life is strange


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 4, 2006)

Devin you have a lovely family!


----------



## katisha (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow, what absolutely gorgeous couples. I am in awe. :icon_love


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 4, 2006)

Awww....thank you Leila!



You know you have a hottie!

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* He is so handsome Devin, and your daughter is BEAUTIFUL!! :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love


----------



## devinjhans (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you sweetie! Your man is very good looking also!





Originally Posted by *PopModePrincess* Devin you have a lovely family!


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* here are some pics of my honey with my daughter(well we helped raise her anyway), and pic of us together. we met five years ago at the post office where we were both mail carriers. omg your daughter is sooooooo cute!!!and you too make a great couple you look REALLY fab and your bf looks HOT!!


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 4, 2006)

you all look great

heres mine

Attachment 11306Attachment 11305Attachment 11304


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 5, 2006)

My BF and I...

Looks like he's been using my blush.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 5, 2006)

My husband when we were on vacation.:icon_love


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* Thank you sweetie! Your man is very good looking also!




Thanks Devin!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *devinjhans* You know you have a hottie! lol, thank you!! And you haven't even seen his BOOTIE!! :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* My husband when we were on vacation.:icon_love Aww! He looks so cute in the water hun!


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mitsuko* you all look great
heres mine

Attachment 11306Attachment 11305Attachment 11304

Mitsuko your b/f is gorgeous!


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 5, 2006)

Thank you. I'm sure he wouldn't want me to post his photo on the Internet so I figured as long as he's wearing sunglasses....hee hee


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Charmosa* My BF and I...
Looks like he's been using my blush.





LOL! It actually kind of does!


----------



## curvacii0us (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm pretty sure someone already made this type of thread but I would really prefer to not spend my time searching threw a million threads to locate it. Post up a pic or two of you and youre 'man' .






This is me and Reyes, we both dont look out best but it was after a long day at the mall so take it easy Lol.


----------



## Laura (Feb 10, 2006)

Both you &amp; him are hotties! *HERE's* the thread you were looking for!


----------



## curvacii0us (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Jennifer (Feb 10, 2006)

hey, curva, i merged your thread with the original one we had. hope that's okay!

you and your boyfriend are so cute!


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello all-

Just thought I'd share my boy(insert suffix here)..Forgive the funny face...he got bit by a bug and thought he had skin cancer...he can be a tad dramatic...and this is after he went out and straightened his beautiful hair...Hope I did this right...


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tinypinkbubbles* Hello all-Just thought I'd share my boy(insert suffix here)..Forgive the funny face...he got bit by a bug and thought he had skin cancer...he can be a tad dramatic...and this is after he went out and straightened his beautiful hair...Hope I did this right...

LMAO that is so cute.
he's a hottie!

i went through the rest of the thread i missed and everyone's SOs are SEXYYY!!!


----------



## Becka (Feb 11, 2006)

I've had a lot of fun going thru this thread, it's so neat seeing everyone's other, AND there are some real hot spouses on this board!!!

Here's mine, we were on vacation about a year ago. He'd absolutely throttle me if he knew I put his pic up!!


----------



## cara_m_taylor (Feb 11, 2006)

These are pics of my boyfriend! The first and second ones are me and him! :icon_love


----------



## mpickens (Feb 11, 2006)

I love to show off my man!

Here he is at work!

This is the 2 of us on NYE


----------



## kawee (Feb 11, 2006)

lol this was a banner I made for I forget what....but yeah. http://pictures.greatestjournal.com/userimg/2925076/518420 haha he looks so angry...I promise he's not!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nicolet (Feb 11, 2006)

I love this thread. Everybody's SO's are so handsome, adorable, etc...

I picked my husband up at a house party near USF in San Francisco about a dozen years ago, and we've been inseparable ever since. I was tired of all the "bad boys" I had been dating, and ready for a nice guy, I guess. We've been married for 8 1/2 years and have a wonderful son and a lovely daughter.


----------



## Min (Feb 11, 2006)

Ok I figured since the thread is up &amp; running again I would post one of our wedding pics. I waited 12 years for this by the way



.

I have better pics but will have to find them.

Our anniversary for seeing each other is feb 26th that will be 16 years



wedding ann is oct 19th he acknowledges the day we met as our ann which pretty much was feb 26th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nicolet (Feb 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *maph* Nicole you have a beautiful family! Your children are so adorable! Your daughter looks just like you. Aww...thanks so much for your sweet words! We have so much fun....I enjoy my children sooo much. 
And, I do think my daughter resembles me alot, but she has my mother-in-law's nose and chin!!!


----------



## Amethyst (Feb 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *becka110* I've had a lot of fun going thru this thread, it's so neat seeing everyone's other, AND there are some real hot spouses on this board!!!
Here's mine, we were on vacation about a year ago. He'd absolutely throttle me if he knew I put his pic up!!

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/1/4/0/6/9/14069-d1_thumb.jpghttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/gallery/files/1/4/0/6/9/14069-d2_thumb.jpg

Becka what country is that you vacationed in? That table your husband is eating at, looks SO familiar! We go to the Caribbean a lot - that's why I ask.


----------



## Becka (Feb 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Becka what country is that you vacationed in? That table your husband is eating at, looks SO familiar! We go to the Caribbean a lot - that's why I ask.



Right on the $, its the Caribbean! Tiny little island a 15 min ferry ride from Cancun http://www.advantagemexico.com/cancun/isla_mujeres.htmlCabannas right where you are beaching it up, service out of this world and Dos pina coladas $2.50 USD. We've lost all desire to go anywhere else, this place is total paradise!


----------



## clairey (Mar 20, 2006)

I finally am getting round to posting a pic of my lovely boyf...here you go!


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Mar 20, 2006)

everyone's boyfriend/husband looks handsome. well here's a pix of mine...


----------



## Ricci (May 28, 2006)

The One On the left



we have been together for 7 years!!!


----------



## Leza1121 (May 29, 2006)

Dear Ladies,

The pix of your husbands and boyfriends are wonderful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Aquilah (May 29, 2006)

Wow! Awesome idea for a thread! Sportin' our men *lol*

Here's a pic of my husband and I from yesterday, which is also in my profile. The other is a pic of my husband from about 10 years ago when he was semi-jacked out (so says he, and I'm not all for that blonde on him) *lmao* The last pic is from our wedding...

We've been together since 2000, and married since 2004. We were off and on for awhile between 01/2001-11/2002...


----------



## AprilRayne (Nov 16, 2006)

Bump!! These pictures are soo cute!! I'll post a pic of my hubby soon! Keep the pics coming ladies!


----------



## TylerD (Nov 16, 2006)

I dont have a bf at the moment lol, but I am seeing a girl.... no pics



I will try and get one though.


----------



## jessimau (Nov 16, 2006)

It so cool to see everyone's SOs and read the stories! Ladies, you all caught yourself some hot men!





This is my boyfriend. We met in college through a club we were both in. I was an officer when he first joined and I guess we talked a couple times but I never really remembered him. Then I ended up with a boyfriend who was going to be leaving for South Africa and towards the end of that relationship, I finally started noticing my BF. We're both way into hockey and I was trying to organize club outings, one to a hockey game. He was the only person who said he wanted to go (replied via e-mail) and so I dragged another friend along b/c I was afraid it was one of the freaky guys in the club, but it turned out to be the guy I thought was so cute! My bf at the time and I ended it at the beginning of February, the night before he left for South Africa, and then Chris and I began dating pretty quickly. Our official anniversary (the day he asked me to be his GF) is February 26th. We'll have been together 6 years this coming February.


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 16, 2006)

Everybody's SOs are so cute!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Nov 17, 2006)

Aww, everyones pics are so cute! Aquilah, you looked so beautiful in your wedding pic =]

Here's mine:


----------



## katrosier (Nov 17, 2006)

1st pic : please excuse my lack of MU and Julien's deciding not to shave lol

2nd pic: day after our wedding day . and yes those are my boobs in the background sorry

3rd pic:is at the banks of the tarn where I live


----------



## carolinagirl1 (Nov 17, 2006)

Here's a pic of me &amp; my husband..


----------



## love2482 (Nov 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine.....
http://leistergame.com/media/products/BU-2.jpg

Oooo he's sexy!! Looks like an airhead though... haha


----------



## susanks1 (Nov 17, 2006)

Here is my husband with our granddaughter. We have been married for almost 15 years.


----------



## Shelley (Nov 17, 2006)

Well here is a description of my significant other...

We have been together for almost four years but have bonded more recently. A few things about him are great.. he rarely complains, doesn't cost alot to feed and also likes the internet.

Here is his pic...


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *carolinagirl1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's a pic of me &amp; my husband..



http://myspace-558.vo.llnwd.net/0042...24129558_m.jpg

What a great picture of you and your husband!

Here is some pictures of my Daniel



It was hard to find a good one of us, so don't mine me in the pictures.. I look horrible..


----------



## sweetcaramel1 (Nov 17, 2006)

cute boyfriends. macgoddess your hubby looks like you!


----------



## carolinagirl1 (Nov 17, 2006)

Quote:
What a great picture of you and your husband!

Here is some pictures of my Daniel It was hard to find a good one of us, so don't mine me in the pictures.. I look horrible..

Thank you Kim! That's a good pic of you &amp; your bf too.. You both look so happy!


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 17, 2006)

theres some pretty cute couples on here!


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Nov 17, 2006)

Oh this thread is sooo cute!!!

Here is mine!!

Attachment 27347


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 17, 2006)

I had to crop it so it would only be him then I ended up messing everything up.






Attachment 27349..I still think he is slightly italian even though he swears he isnt.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow, a lot of posts...Seems most of us are taken (by hotties nonetheless) Me and tom (we're not exclusive atm) but since everyone else is sharing I might as well give in





Us goofing around at the musuem











I took him out dancing for a friend's bday party and he totally did the Elaine move from Seinfeld. lol






Our first and last time to 6 flags...lol, turns out he was afraid of rollercoasters (but never told me) He started sweating like crazy and had to take a break. lol, this pic was classic. He'd kill me if he saw this...


----------



## Tanny (Nov 17, 2006)

here are pics of me and the hubby





Attachment 27357

We were at a restaurant with my sistersAttachment 27358

Here he is looking a bit grumpy lol Attachment 27359

here he is with my brother, my brother adores him to bits, always by his side, wants to be like him lol Attachment 27360

He is giving a weather report with his icecream cone lol Attachment 27361


----------



## MyJadedSpirit (Nov 17, 2006)

Alright, I gotta join this, cause I love showing mine off lol. The couple pic was taken at the Erie, PA Beach last month during my stay with him (it's a LDR *sniffle*)


----------



## XxAshleyxX (Nov 17, 2006)

http://i15.tinypic.com/29uob2q.jpg

This is my bf Michael =)


----------



## XxAshleyxX (Nov 17, 2006)

sorry double post


----------



## apertures (Nov 17, 2006)

you guys are all so adorable! now i need to find me one...


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 17, 2006)

How cute couples! Mine would kill me if I posted one! I'll see if I can sneak one later, it may autodestroy in a few days though



pooph!


----------



## natalierb (Nov 20, 2006)

Awwww! Everyone looks so cute! I wish you all the very best!

Here's my boyfriend- we met on a blind date! We've been together for 5 and a half years.

Okay, neither of us are photogenic, so here we are:

The first pic is of us in Vegas. I'm drunk. Excuse the heavy make-up (we were going to a club)

The second one is of him and his nephew

The third one is him in Vegas


----------



## Fairy_Princess (Nov 21, 2006)

that was a long time ago






and now...well most recently...

i love him


----------



## TylerD (Nov 21, 2006)

I think everyone on MUT has a boyfriend lol...


----------



## mjt55555 (Nov 21, 2006)

awwww i have a pic of mine on my profile

Good men are hard to find...but hard men ...oh never mind


----------



## asoftwhisper (Nov 21, 2006)

awww this is such a cute thread!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 21, 2006)

i dont have a boyfriend, here are pics of the 2 i had.....

1st one: a year and 3 months

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4d910b3127cce9bb0be3320cc00000016109ccM2jWQ

2nd one: 1.5 years

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b4da23b3127cce9bb0be47848f00000016109ccM2jWQ


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 21, 2006)

aw, i love this thread!!!

all of those guys are hotties


----------



## Ricci (Oct 18, 2007)

There is an old boyf's pic thread here but Ill be dammed if I can find it so I thought Id create another since we have many new regular Members

Hey April !!Post your hot husband pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LMAO

This is my SO We have Been together almost 9 years and went though a rocky part (My fault) the last year we are finailly stable He is 29

Please post your's!


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's my Joe. He has the same color eyes as I do...Green.


----------



## KristieTX (Oct 18, 2007)

Awwww... Cute SOs, ladies!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 18, 2007)

We've been together for over 5 years now.


----------



## La_Mari (Oct 18, 2007)

What hotties!

Here's my husband, we took a little break last month, but we're together now. For good. He moved and my the cell pic went blurry, oh well. There's more pics in my profile anyway.


----------



## ssair (Oct 18, 2007)

To be able to post links or images your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 5 posts.


----------



## Leony (Oct 18, 2007)

Lol I won't be posting mine again.

I already posted it here

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...ics-20158.html

So if anyone wanna see go browse the thread



lol


----------



## Ricci (Oct 18, 2007)

How did u find that so quickly??

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol I won't be posting mine again.I already posted it here

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...ics-20158.html

So if anyone wanna see go browse the thread



lol


----------



## Leony (Oct 18, 2007)

Lol I'm the admin gal hehe.

Just typed boyfriend and set to search title only


----------



## Ricci (Oct 18, 2007)

Hmmm I did it wrong thats why lol


----------



## Aprill (Oct 18, 2007)

haha Ricci, he is not hot, loll


----------



## Ricci (Oct 18, 2007)

Hot Damn Yow! lol hehe

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha Ricci, he is not hot, loll

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...Picture005.jpg


----------



## Aprill (Oct 18, 2007)

lol


----------



## Leony (Oct 18, 2007)

Okay girls, I'm gonna merge this thread with the one we already have.

Edit:

Merged and use Ricci's thread title.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 18, 2007)

AWWW

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay girls, I'm gonna merge this thread with the one we already have.


----------



## Leony (Oct 18, 2007)

Lol, sorry Ricci, but I use your thread title


----------



## Marisol (Oct 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay girls, I'm gonna merge this thread with the one we already have.
Edit:

Merged and use Ricci's thread title.

Thanks Leony!


----------



## Ricci (Oct 18, 2007)

yAY! TY!

Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol, sorry Ricci, but I use your thread title


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 19, 2007)

awww everyone looks so happy! Gives me a little hope..lol.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think everyone on MUT has a boyfriend lol... not me...lol!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupwhore54* /img/forum/go_quote.gif not me...lol!



its ok i dont have one eiter


----------



## sali (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's my hubby these were taken in april on a cruise. I obviously don't know how to work the date on my camera. I wish I was on a cruise right now.....


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 19, 2007)

Already posted before.. But here are some more recent pictures of my husband...


----------



## nics1972 (Oct 19, 2007)

.. You are something else !!

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine.....
http://leistergame.com/media/products/BU-2.jpg

Here is Jim's.. the picture was taking at the traditional wedding we had in India in June 2006, to celebrate our first wedding anniversary. We had a quiet civil ceremony in The States in June 2005 and a big celebration in India in June 2006.
Saints, this is a great thread, BTW.. very nice idea .


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 19, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwww, all of the pics are soooooo cute! keep 'em coming





kim, i love those pics of you and daniel!!


----------



## Saints (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow this thread is old, but fun to see more pics


----------



## Ricci (Oct 19, 2007)

Me brought this up



well I posted and it got merged lolol

Originally Posted by *Saints* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow this thread is old, but fun to see more pics


----------



## AprilRayne (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KimC2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Already posted before.. But here are some more recent pictures of my husband... Your husband is really good looking!! What were you guys doing in those pics? You look so happy together!


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your husband is really good looking!! What were you guys doing in those pics? You look so happy together! Thanks!! The 1st two pictures were from our wedding reception. Then the last picture was his birthday (I think?). He takes much better pictures than me.. LOL..


----------



## Lia (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha Ricci, he is not hot, loll

http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u...Picture005.jpg

The pic on the tv seems like he's (that thing) is saying: watch out, he's baad.
LOL, there's pics of dear bf on my profile


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 19, 2007)

Kim's man really is a cutie! Love the wedding pics! I told ya that on Facebook


----------



## Ricci (Oct 19, 2007)

Aquilah IMHO your husband looks ver hunky in blonde hair

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kim's man really is a cutie! Love the wedding pics! I told ya that on Facebook


----------



## KimC2005 (Oct 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kim's man really is a cutie! Love the wedding pics! I told ya that on Facebook



Yep, he is!! Thanks Aquilah!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 20, 2007)

We took this tonight! I am the PR for the African group on my campus (UCASA, thats what the group is called). So I dragged Chris along with me. He looked so hot. GAH!. I am wearing a traditional African attire.

Attachment 36740

I look so freaking hot. I couldnt stop molesting myself. Jk...but I did let my hand wander a bit into his lap..


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 20, 2007)

Empericalbeauty, you look GORGEOUS in that pic! and it's such a cute photo of you as a couple!

this is my baby Aaron:






This is him asleep in my bed






aaand us together


----------



## masad (Oct 20, 2007)

cute couplesss


----------



## La_Mari (Oct 21, 2007)

Sexy Rosie. Ur bf's not bad either lol.


----------



## KellyB (Oct 21, 2007)

awwww. I love all of the pics.


----------



## Amia (Oct 21, 2007)

I love couples.. and seeing them.. &lt;3

Heres my love, Perez.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 21, 2007)

Posting mine again cuz I think it got missed lol


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Oct 21, 2007)

This is me and my Q. His name is Quentin. We met online in a chat room. He said he was his friend Eric and then at the end of the conversation he told me that it was him. We've been together for a year and almost 9 months. It'll be 2 years on V-day. Couldnt be happier. So here we are. Its my avatar pic.


----------



## bCreative (Oct 21, 2007)

Aww everyone looks so cute!!

I should have not clicked on this thread!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 22, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww, all the mr. MuTs are so cute!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 22, 2007)

this is my teddy bear with our middle son at chuck e. cheese's.


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 22, 2007)

it's fun to see everyone's SO!!! here's me and Bruce.........not the greatest pictures......but whatever!!


----------



## pla4u (Oct 22, 2007)

Great Pics!


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 22, 2007)

awww.. all these pictures are so cute! keep em coming!

jen, I love the term Mr. MUTs! haha might start calling the BF mr mut!


----------



## Lauren (Oct 24, 2007)

Good looking men everyone! Here's a recent one of my bf and I.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Oct 24, 2007)

me and my hubby



~ teehee hes so cute


----------



## blueangel1023 (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm actually jealous cuz all of you guys have SO's! Well, the closest thing I have are my platonic bf's. Too bad none of them like the opposite sex...*sigh* hence, why I look pissed in my pics...lol jk (well more drunk than pissed)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 24, 2007)

awww, your platonic bfs are cute! and so is everyone's bfs! I love this thread, so many cute photos


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 24, 2007)

well

im dating someone right now

this is the only pic i got

he look so much better in real life






dont worry ill take some pic' i promise


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 24, 2007)

aww, michal he's cute!


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 24, 2007)

;P soon ill post more pic'


----------



## perlanga (Oct 24, 2007)

This is me and my boyfriend Enrique, going strong after two years.


----------



## Amia (Oct 24, 2007)

Wow perlanga, youre super gorgeous.. hes not bad either! congrats.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Oct 24, 2007)

there are some beautiful couples here!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 24, 2007)

Originally Posted by *debbiedeb77* /img/forum/go_quote.gif there are some beautiful couples here! i agree!!!


----------



## Bexy (Oct 24, 2007)

We all have such hotties. Here is a pic of me and my hubby. We will be celebrating our 15th Wedding anniversary the day after Christmas. Still so in love. The last pic is us as a family. I was pretty heavy there.


----------



## perlanga (Oct 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Amia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow perlanga, youre super gorgeous.. hes not bad either! congrats. Thanks so much, I love that picture. He's really picky with photos, but he gladly shows that one off.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 25, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We all have such hotties. Here is a pic of me and my hubby. We will be celebrating our 15th Wedding anniversary the day after Christmas. Still so in love. The last pic is us as a family. I was pretty heavy there. your twins are soooooooooooooo cute!!! you and your hubby are a gorgeous couple


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 25, 2007)

Here is my cutie



He lives in Jacksonville and I am down in Gainesville finishing up my BS in Religion. He's very lovable!!!











His name is Scruffy.....


----------

